# What IS it with the prices of sites now in the UK



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

OK I'm not mean. Seriously I;m not 

The wife gets what the wife wants (for a quiet life 8O ) and I have been know to spend a grand on a guitar for one of the boys and get 'em silly motorbikes on a whim BUT ......

What IS it with prices of sites in the UK???

The reason I say this is that I just wanted a short break in a field near a beach to go walk the dog.

Needless to say it going to set me back around £100 to park up to do this in North Wales in October. That's right N Wales. Not Perpignon in S France or Tuscanny.

What is SO wrong with the concept of charging folks a tenner a night to park up in a field by a beach and let them use a hose pipe and empty their loo into a sewer point. If you get 40 in a one acre field you're pulling just shy of £12 grand a month for the trouble which aint a bad return on (roughly) an £8000, one acre investment by anyones standards.
OK I know it's not all year but at a reasonable price I'd wager we would all do it far more often,

If the 4 days in Barmouth I have just priced up didn't set me back £100 before Ive even fuelled up I might go there a lot more (In fact I know I would go back a lot more. A recent survey said that nearly a third of shops in Blackpool are currently empty. The great british economics of raising prices to counter falling sales.

I have no doubt that wherever I go there will be empty slots everywhere.... wonder why.......?


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Have you seen the prices in Woolacombe in High Season. Some sites want £50 a night!!!


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Take the **** don't they.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

sparky20006 said:


> Take the **** don't they.


Yeah they do. Thats why we only do 5 van sites, it's all we need and we like it rough 8O

Steve


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

sparky20006 said:


> Take the **** don't they.


Yes they do from me also.
But a lot of people on here think its ok to pay £20 or £30 a night, i have often moaned about it but then you get lots of replies about the cost of setting up/running a site/CL.

If you look around there are some very cheap ones though, we stayed at one last night in Cheshire at £3.

Paul.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I have spent less per night in a hotel including breakfast,than I would have paid on a caravan club site!Even the price of rallies with the caravan club are way this year.That's why it will always be CL orCS sites for us.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok! I am certainly on your team when it comes to finding prices getting higher. My answer is to beat the system by staying in the Caravan Club and using their CL's, by being a member of the Motorhome Stopover group who stay for free at 500 sites if I buy a drink or meal and recently joined the Brit Stops where once more I can park up for free.
I love travelling around Europe and using the Aires (mostly for free) and discovering new places and meeting new people.
It is not because I am mean but because at 40€+ per night, I can do better things with my money. Eat being just one of them.
Alan


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We are using more CLs this year due to the price but some of the CL prices are getting high.

One CL we used to stay at is now charging £15 a night and if you have a RV its £18 since they put there price up the place has been empty.

£15 / £18 a night , water , hookup and a manhole for waste


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The C&CC operate several (hundreds) of Temporary Holiday Sites (THS) throughout the year in all parts of the country. Always cheap and there is lilely to be one near to where you want to be.
Gerry


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have booked cc river breamish for sat night just for my self to get away from daughters sleep over cost is £9.75 and includes hook up clean hot showers and wc block and loads of peace ,And some people whinge at the price the cc charge, not me.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I, amongst others, agree that campsites can be ridiculously expensive, but as others have pointed out campsites are not the only option. 

A quick look on the CC website lists two CLs under Barmouth. One charges £5 per night the other £12 with hook-up. They may (or may not) be right by the beach but it clearly is possible to camp in a field for about a tenner a night in that area. Although you would have to join the club that everyone loves to hate .

As for the business angle: I think you'll find it is nigh on impossible to get planning permission for a new green-field campsite in England and Wales (and you certainly wouldn't get permission for 40 pitches per acre). Thus, the number of available pitches has remained more or less constant for decades and as camping becomes more popular then the price goes up. Simples.

Mike


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have three club sites booked over the next month, the average per night with full facilities including hard standings, essential at this time of year in my view, is £13.65 and this isn't low seasons price either!

You will pay more than that on some CLs with no facilities but I do agree peak season prices, especially if you have to pay for children, can be quite steep. CL/CSs are definitely the best value then if you are not fussed about full facilities.

peedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

40 units at a tenner a night gives the same revenue as half the units at twice the price, which should result in less work.
Dave p


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Prices may be high in some people's opinion, but having just returned from the CC site at Melrose, the place is completely full. Obviously a lot of people are prepared to pay what they must consider a reasonable cost. As for someone saying they could get cheaper BB, well in Melrose this week the cheapest BB was £85 double, but I would not want to stay there!

Once again like many topics on this great site (which is only £12.5 a year not a night), each to our own!

Dave


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

I dont know of any other business you can guarantee you make a proffit in the first 6 months on top of your set up costs if you can get permission for the go ahead.... 

1 acre .... 10,000

shower block,water, electrics , drainage..... 60,000

Total spend, 70k and you have 40 pitches to rent out at a modest £20 a night and lets assume half occupancy......

40 x 20 x 365 divide by 2 = £146,000

but in reality if you opened up at the begining of the season things might look a lot sweeter...

The figures are staggering....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All this moaning and groaning about the price of parking and we stand empty.

OK we are slightly off the direct routes south and don't have any ablution blocks but it's quiet with water and electricity like many airs at only a bottle of plonk contribution.

We have seen only two vans this year...???? Is it me?

Ray.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Site prices*

Currently on Municipal site at Chauvingny east of Poitiers, 32 degrees in full wall to wall sun. Cost is £8.45
Site has very good facilities - really hot water in showers and basins - and a short walk through park to small town with numerous restaurants. Yesterday we had a €10 meal - thought they had gone for good.
Off to Paris tomorrow.
I agree that site fees in UK are on the up. £20 for CC site at Hythe on the way out seemed expensive.
Bob45


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

CL at Knaresborough this weekend £5 no electric 8)
Just round the corner from CC proper but we don't need the £17 a night off season pitch. The £24 saving will buy a meal in the pub


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with what has been said. However, we like to still get away in the colder months, not too far from home, yet we either cannot get on a CL or CS because they are full, or they are still highly priced. Take this weekend we are going to be on a CS site in Sway, £16 per night. It does include electric, but we don't need it, what we do need is to be in that area this weekend! Maybe because we are down South? Throughout the summer and until now we have used temporary sites and rallies but they are now few and far between for the rest of the yearî�˜


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

spatz1 said:


> I dont know of any other business you can guarantee you make a proffit in the first 6 months on top of your set up costs if you can get permission for the go ahead....
> 
> 1 acre .... 10,000
> 
> ...


365 nights occupancy :lol: :lol: :lol: 
spatz1
You guarantee me half of the £146k and I will share the cost of developing a £70k site.

Oh heck, forgot about reception staff, toilet cleaners, grass cutters council tax, licences etc

Dave p


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

We paid £35 per night just last week in Northumberland, had a swimming pool and Jacussi though, but the end of September prices are holding fast..


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

What is forcing the prices up all round is the increase in energy costs.
I used to budget £10 a night both here and on the continent but todays prices are nearer £15 per night out of peak season. More and more aires are also charging, 9 euros a night in some places without electricity. 

Its not as cheap as it used to be  

peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We try hard to avoid campsites for a variety of reasons.

Last september we toured devon and Cornwall for a month or so. Our average cost per night worked out under £7. Didn't even do any wilding. Just cheap cl's which we love.

Sorry peedee but we are still finding loads of free and charming aires in France, even been on a few with free ehu.


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Doing a trip to Alton Towers with the kids in a few months, was going in the motorhome like we usually do then found I could have a family room in travelodge for £12.50 a night!! Cannot justify taking the motorhome at those prices with the additional fuel costs it just makes no sense to take it. Seems mad to me that the motorhome is the high cost option compared to a Hotel, even a basic one.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking at what others charge / pay overseas it clearly is very expensive at some sites.

What's with all the grass cutting, staff, shower block, council tax, mains installation, flood lighting.......(satellite launch pad installation lol) costs waffle?
:lol: :lol: 

I want to park a MH in a field near the beach, have a sewer to empty the loo and a hosepipe use for thirty minutes! I don't want a pedicure.

As I said in another post this constant striving to 'add value' to the car parks (which is fundamentally what they are ) in order to justify silly prices where we sling our MHs is pricing the whole affair into the conventional holiday bracket and to be honest I didn't buy a MH for that.

I just worked out a quote for a site in Barmouth that Ive visited before -

4 nights - £130 Fuel £80 Total £210 without food and spenders.

It took me 1 minute to find 7 days for a self catering apartment in the Algarve for 2 including flights at the same date for £220.

All the reasoning in the world won't convince this jaded old economics graduate that the UK sites are adding enough value to their wet and windy fields to make them comparable.

It's such a shame as I would go away so much more if they weren't silly. 

The general consensus seems to be go caravan club? How much is it for a MH membership?

Stupid question - whats a CL?

Paul


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Sorry peedee but we are still finding loads of free and charming aires in France, even been on a few with free ehu.


Now Barry, steady on, you're just making us envious again :lol: :lol:

peeedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A CL is a certified location 5 van site. They are run by the caravan club but privately owned. Usually farms or rural places with an acre or so if free land. They range in price from about £3 to £15. All have fresh water and waste. There are 2500 all over the uk

caravan and camping club have CS sites which are similar but not as good or as cheap IMO. You have to be a member to use Cl sites but I don't think you do for the cs sites (well I'm not and I use them occasionally)

there are some stunning Cl sites if you do your research.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

sparky20006 said:


> The general consensus seems to be go caravan club? How much is it for a MH membership?
> 
> Stupid question - whats a CL?
> 
> Paul


Membership is £40 a year. It is worth it if you want to use their sites and CLs. A CL is a Certificated Location, that is a small van site, maximum five pitches, on a farmer field or better and approved by the club for use by members. At the minium they will have water available and toilet disposal facilities. Some have electric hook ups, even hard standing and a few even have toilets and showers.

peedee


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

We're CC members and tend to use CL's as they meet our needs which are fairly basic - EHU is nice but not always essential etc .

Many years ago (when I was a Tugger !!) and the children were small we regularly used CL's around the Barmouth/Harlech area which were basic but great value. 
These sites are no longer exist because I suspect the CC don't want them as CL's as they don't come up to the "improved" standards (and image ?) that the CC are wanting to promote.


It's a shame because the demand is still there.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

To the 3 posters above

CHEERS

I'm off to join the CC. 
£40 is wha I've paid for one night on some sites.

My MH has everything I need in DVD player, shower, plenty of JD and an inverter so its pointless paying for all the bells and whistles I'm not going to use.

A view over the sea and a windy beach to walk the dog is far better for me and the current wife instead of super shiney toilets and a bar selling shots at £2.5 a splash. I get that at home.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

spatz1 said:


> The figures are staggering....


And stupid :roll:

3.5 acres with fifty pitches, initial set up costs £375,000.00 and we owned the land.

28 days in advance £12 a night

other than than £15 per night

83% AA inspected four Pennant site, the highest rated in the area.

Staff to run it, insurance for the idiots that trip over grass and want to sue us. Damage done by more idiots and wilful damage caused by children.

Machinery to cut the grass (EG new Kubota just cost us circa £16K and no, you can't get 2nd hand ones)

Advertising, guide books, local authority licences, for the site.

Rates for the campsite, water rates, enviromental licence for water disposal. Chemical toilet disposal (hazardous waste) £150 per 1000 gallons.

Fire inspection, Chubbs fire review and service and inspection of equipment.

Gas bill, electricity bill, telephone bill.

On going maintenance, keeping up with new developements, Providing free WIFI across the site for example.

Oh the list goes on and on.

These things are fact, not fiction, as I opened Cornish Farm Touring Park in 2005 and would have loved to get my money back in a year.

I had a mail shot the other day. IH Campers are offering some vans at "massive reductions" On panel van conversion was reduced from £75,000.00 to only £69,950.00

So having spent your £70k on a van based on a delivery van is £15 a night too much to pay? The services 5 mile down the M5 want £17.50 to park in a lorry drivers toilet. No facilities, no electric, no waste dump, no water.

It will cost you about a tenner to park a car all day in Taunton, so if £15 a night really to much to pay to park your camper costing tens of thousands of pounds?

Eddie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Then of course you always have the option to wild camp.

not always possible or desirable but I would say the best spots we have ever been on in Europe or the uk with the most space, solitude and the best views have been wild camping spots which of course are free. To me that's what motorhoming is about. Freedom.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

*So having spent your £70k on a van based on a delivery van is £15 a night too much to pay? *

I didn't pay 70 grand for my van! Wished I could throw that at it.

If I was paying 15 quid a night there would be no issue.

10 nights at Trevornick in Cornwall last August?

... Try just shy of 700 quid.

That's nearly 5 times the £15 you speak off..... which brings me back to my opening post. What is it with their prices?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

At the end of the day it's supply and demand. If I owned a campsite and thought i could get away with charging £100 a night I would. They are businesses after all and they will charge the max people are willing to pay.

The cc could probably increase their rates even more as for some reason unfathonable to me people like to use them and I've lost count of all the threads on here about not being able to get a pitch on one of their concrete jungles.

As this and many other threads have pointed out there are plenty of low cost or even free alternitives for parking your van.

Vote with your feet I reckon.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am in the USA at the moment and belong to the CCUSA, ( camping club USA) we get a 50% discount. So camping in the US is $16 per night, that includes full hookup , sewer, 50 amp elec, water, wifi, outside table and chairs, fire pit and wood and a BBQ.

Not bad 

Loddy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Loddy.
Have you considered "Passport America" ...?

$39 a year and 50% discount on many sites, Canada and Mexico as well.

Where are you at the moment? Big sand storms in AZ.

Ray.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

A site is only worth what we are willing to pay as we can vote with our feet .

As I said in my early response a CL we used to stay at put her price up to £15 pn so we have not been back and from what I have heard its been empy all year.

We should be given a option do we want to use the shower block ( all they have to do is put a key code on the door ) do we want hook up . 

One site we were on in Cornwall Jan of this year had a sign on the office block asking campers to use the gas heating in your van due to the high cost of elec , they were still charging us for hookup but wanting us to use our gas.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just returned from West Wayland near Looe. £2.70 per person per night. Extra for awnings and electric. Wish Nuke would put a section in for cheap campsites.


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

They can charge whatever they want eventually someone will pay

The Rowantree in York is sold out until after new year..and thats not cheap, and its a very big site.

The days of good cheap sites (cl excepted) are over

Norrie


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Hi Loddy.
> Have you considered "Passport America" ...?
> 
> $39 a year and 50% discount on many sites, Canada and Mexico as well.
> ...


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

gulp! I've just finished loading up ready for the off tomorrow for a week in Anglesey and West Wales, it will be interesting to see how we fare as we generally just go in CC sites but I'd love to try a CL or even a wild night this week.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Why dont you all vote with your van and leave the UK every summer like us. Aires in France some free with hookup or upto about €8 per night.

Germany Stellplatz. €4 to €8 per night. We even found fully serviced hardstanding pitches €9.50 per night.

I know where I shall not be spending next summer RIP OFF UK.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Sprinta said:


> gulp! I've just finished loading up ready for the off tomorrow for a week in Anglesey and West Wales, it will be interesting to see how we fare as we generally just go in CC sites but I'd love to try a CL or even a wild night this week.


How about a night here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5508

on the way up ?

a lovely spot by the reservoir with a nice 6 mile walk or cycle around it if required.

Roger


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> Why dont you all vote with your van and leave the UK every summer like us. Aires in France some free with hookup or upto about €8 per night.
> 
> ...


I agree and if you use tesco vouchers its a cheap holiday


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

*CL's*

Sprinta

We have just returned a week ago touring Anglesey and north Wales.
Can recommend this CL www.penyllyn.co.uk owners very helpfull and if you are lucky you may see Prince William flying his helicopters as the site is not far away from RAF Valley. Price £15 pn


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nothing cheap about caravaning or motorhoming. Whoever thought it would be comes from cuckoo land.

Thanks eddie you have just blown my next investment apart. :wink: 



Gordon Bennett we will have them complaining about the next 2ppl rise in diesel prices. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

hampsterracing said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > gulp! I've just finished loading up ready for the off tomorrow for a week in Anglesey and West Wales, it will be interesting to see how we fare as we generally just go in CC sites but I'd love to try a CL or even a wild night this week.
> ...


cheers, made a note on the pad to check it out in the next couple of days


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: CL's*



DustyR said:


> Sprinta
> 
> We have just returned a week ago touring Anglesey and north Wales.
> Can recommend this CL www.penyllyn.co.uk owners very helpfull and if you are lucky you may see Prince William flying his helicopters as the site is not far away from RAF Valley. Price £15 pn


Thanks, I'll cetainly bear it in mind.

I'd rather see Kate than Wills though :roll:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> Why dont you all vote with your van and leave the UK every summer like us. Aires in France some free with hookup or upto about €8 per night.
> 
> ...


that's all in the planning stage for us next year, got the dogs their passports a couple of months ago, got my German revision pack sorted out, just got to find a way to accidentally divert into Switzerland without mein frau finding out . :lol:

And check if CH is OK for the hounds to pop in and out of.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

norrie said:


> They can charge whatever they want eventually someone will pay
> 
> The Rowantree in York is sold out until after new year..and thats not cheap, and its a very big site.
> 
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sprinta

don't know if you have been but switzerland is suberb. We spent a couple if weeks there earlier in the summer (see blog) but it isn't cheap. Wilding and aires are few and far between so I would recommend you go in the acsi season as their site prices shoot up outside it.

Will definately be going back there though and Austria next time


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

We just booked two nights at a C&CC site in Charmouth, Dorset for next weekend to try out our new van, total just a shade under £38 for two of us! 

I think that is a lot of money for October! It had better be good...... :roll: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

norrie said:


> We paid £35 per night just last week in Northumberland, had a swimming pool and Jacussi though, but the end of September prices are holding fast..


Hi I think that is a site we have looked at several times..........special treat anniversary etc is it good ?

If anyone is looking for a nice quiet place to go now, we have just come back from Woodhall Spa (it's so quaint, tea shops etc) and the brand new site 'Petwood' have a good deal on, for members of C&CC £2 per night discount........add that to the other deal they have 4 nights for the price of 3, works out at £12 a night, brand new luxury toilet and shower block, own water tap etc and just a few minutes walk from the centre of Woodhalll with a choice of Pubs etc. Bargain.
http://www.petwoodcaravanpark.com/


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

sparky20006 said:


> 10 nights at Trevornick in Cornwall last August?
> ... Try just shy of 700 quid.
> 
> That's nearly 5 times the £15 you speak off..... which brings me back to my opening post. What is it with their prices?


Just reading through this topic (I know its 6 months old) and I can't help but come to the conclusion that we fall into two distinct camps. There's those that want the CC type of site with all its facilities and there are those that don't need them. And that ok but what I object to is having to pay for services I don't need. EHU for example - haven't used it in over 5 years so why should I have to pay for it. But I also think that time comes into it and if you only have 2 or 3 weeks holiday a year then £50 a night maybe is your only choice and you are happy with that. But what if like us who spend around 120/130 days away every year? If we spent that time at a CC site it would seriously deplete our savings and we simply could not afford it so we go abroad most of the time.

I just dug out a couple of figures about our last three trips and this justifies our rationale

Summer 2011 - 35 days total site costs £67.29 Ferry £62 return
Autumn 2011 - 39 days total site costs £88.13 Ferry £ 62 return
Winter 2012 - 42 days total site costs £39.66 Tunnel £Tesco vouchers

That's 116 days for around half the cost of 10 days at Trevornick

I get saddened when I hear of Tesco's, banks and any other public company in trouble because they only made xx billion profit this year and everyone expected y billion - whatever happened to the days when folks made a few million or even a few hundred million and everyone was happy. We are all drawn in to this mess of milking the general public for what THEY think we can afford.

We do spend around 3 weeks in UK every year but always use CL's or CS's that offer good value for money. For the rest we vote with our feet.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

years ago in Barmouth I booked a beach field and was assured there would be no animals on and when I got there there were sheep all over. The ally ran in the dunes and killed and ate half of one, the people in the village were awful rhe weather was crap and thedog bit me when I stopped her eating the other half.
Needless to say after the shop owner spoke only foreign to me I let the dog off and surprise he spoke English after all when said ally emptied the shop.
So you can keep Barmouth and all the attendant wallies anad I shall continue to go to France.
I did refuse to pay for the camp as not as described and if more of you would do that we should be charged less.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*site fees*

as we live in Scotland we used to regularly used sites in Devon and Cornwall but, over the last few years price have went through the roof !!
It is now cheaper and more cost effective to take either the tunnel or the ferry to France and use Aires and/or municipal sites plus you can bring back some duty free.
Only thing that ticks me off are the robbing beep beep !! cost of £30 to take the dog !!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Chigman said:


> sparky20006 said:
> 
> 
> > we like it rough 8O
> ...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

spatz1 said:


> I dont know of any other business you can guarantee you make a proffit in the first 6 months on top of your set up costs if you can get permission for the go ahead....
> 
> 1 acre .... 10,000
> 
> ...


Businessman of the Year (albeit 2011) :roll: :lol:

Shove it in front of Dragons Den - I'll buy a ticket for that! :lol:


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

1302 said:


> Businessman of the Year (albeit 2011) :roll: :lol:
> 
> Shove it in front of Dragons Den - I'll buy a ticket for that! :lol:


Na... i d go down the path of storage, as its more lucrative and easy pickings...

None of that fuss about building a toilet block, riding a mower and lining vans up before i fleece customers :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keep it simple i m reminded of....


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

spatz1 said:


> I dont know of any other business you can guarantee you make a proffit in the first 6 months on top of your set up costs if you can get permission for the go ahead....
> 
> 1 acre .... 10,000
> 
> ...


Are you sure about these figures? 4 years ago the site I was running for the CC had to have the electrics upgraded. This was at a cost of £150,000, for a 130 pitch site.

Yes, this was an upgrade, not a new installation not a greenfield site so all the Hook Up Bollards, Office, Toilet block, Entrance Barriers, Workshops etc. etc. were already there.

Everyone seems to think it is easy running a site, just open it and let the money roll in. Well I for one would never dream of putting trying to raise the cash to open a site. Good luck to anyone who does!

Mind you it must be nice to tell some of the really awkward customers to b off. Not something that's really possible with the CC.

As someone else said, each to their own. If you want a quiet no facilities site then use the CL's etc.

All the best

Gary


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Just plain Greed!!

The most we've paid over here is 23€ per night on a fully serviced campsite


----------

